# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Jog handler with mach3 help me!

## DUYCNC

Em đi dạo nhặt được em này


Có bác nào đấu e này với mach3 rồi cho e với ạ.
Tks các bác

----------


## Luyến

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...B-Chi-na/page2

bác vào mục này tham khảo xem có giúp được gì không nhé.

----------


## CKD

Mấy câu hỏi kiểu này e là khó có câu trả lời thoả đáng.

Có cả 1001 kiểu loại tay quay MPG như thế này. Nên nếu bác nào mua về mà cứ hỏi ngày dùng được không? Đấu nối thế nào thì cod thánh phán như em cũng éo dám trả lời.

Tại sao lại như vậy?
Mỗi cái tay quay, của mỗi hãng thì ít nhiều đều có sự khác nhau về cách đấu dây, màu dây v.v... Mà các bác lại cứ mặc nhiên nó giống nhau và tìm cách copy & paste thì thua rồi.

Để có câu trả lời thì chí ít bác chủ phải nghiền ngẫm nó, vẽ lại sơ đồ + màu dây của nó.
Kế tiếp bác chủ phải show được con máy bác muốn phối vheps vào. Mach3 đang chạy với BOB nào, cấu hình thế nào bla bla.

Còn đơn giản nhất là cứ google mach3 diy mpg gì gì đó sẽ ra cả tá gợi ý.

----------


## DUYCNC

Cảm ơn các bác đã góp ý. E nó đã chay mượt rồi ạ. Với mach3 usb

----------

CKD

----------

